# emotional numbness: after 1 year of trying...dont know what to do anymore



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Hello Sufferes,

i tried a lof of treatmens (psychotherapy, ostheopathy, energetic healing, medicamentation (antideressants), rtms), without getting better. I dont know what to do anymore and have suicidal thoughts, Maybe someone can give me new ideas...


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well that is very imprecise and defuse;" psychotherapy, ostheopathy, energetic healing" is very related to religion and placebo.

Lets take the antidepressants that you claim you have tried. What have you tried, in what doses and for how long? Usually people don´t try that doses that work for depression and not long enough.In clinical depression often several drugs or combination has to be tried before something helps. Antidepressant do not work for depersonalisation as mono-therapy but often depression and anxiety can come with depersonalisation and they might work on these symptoms.

In depersonalisation 50% might benefits from a combination of a antidepressant with the antiepileptic drug lamotrigin in a dose of 200-300.mg and one can go as high as 500.mg. Has it been tried?

Then you claim that you have tried rTMS. I know what you have tried and on what locations like the right and left DLPFC that has no trials for backing these locations in depersonalisation only two case reports of a 25% reduction. The locations for depersonalisation is the right VLPFC or the right TPJ/angular gyrus and the place you have been don´t have the equipment or the skill for finding these location. I told you that prior to you went for rTMS that they couldn't offer treatment at locations related to depersonalisation. But, now you claim you have tried rTMS.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Could you please give me a list of the antidepressants you have tried, in what doses and for how long. It is very likely it has been tried for to short, in to low doses and if it is a major depression drugs like SSRI as mono-therapy are worthless. More potent anti-depressants is needed or combinations in major depression.

Your talk about insomnia in other posts (not being able to sleep to 2-3.days) and suicidal thoughts might indicate that there has also been an outset of a major depression with depersonalisation. Has there been any psychtrist over the treatment of this aspect?

You are either coming with posts here or contacting me in private messages and often you don´t reply or you ask the same quistions several times as if you don´t read the replys. If you cannot structure your thoughts due to a major depression you really have to seek some professional help and have the depression you likely suffer from addressed and not think this forum can address this with any advice. Many people can live with depersonalisation, but if a depression has come as a reaction to its outset of depersonalisation, it is impossible. You likely have two psychiatric states right now and you are experiencing as the same. If you have a major depression you likely can't have any benefits from whatever you try. for depersonalisation.


----------



## Mariuss (May 14, 2020)

Hey i suffer from the same issues could we exchange Whatsapp numbners. I feel nothing at all an my Mind is just blank i feel so numb and Like Mentally disabled. It is complety agony 24/7


----------

